# Kids will be kids - Stupid childhood accident stories



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

So I got this idea after seeing and replying to Monte McCoy's beautiful mountain lion mount. He built it off the ground to keep kids off it and I replied saying how the higher up an object was as a kid, the more likely I would climb to get it. So, with that said, I was just curious what kinds of stupid trouble you got into as a kid. I'll start:

When I was 2 I jumped on the back of my sleeping dog to ride him like a cowboy, he didn't like that and tore my lip in two and required many stitches to put it back together. For a while, I had an elvis smile while it rehealed. My parents were afraid my face would stay deformed but luckilly it healed.

At 4 I climbed the inside of a metal closet to reach a toy in my brothers room high up. I slipped and fell causing my right index finger to peel back on a sharp metal edge. That was the first time I had ever seen a bone.

In DC's blizzard of 96, my brother and I sledded down a HUGE stairwell made of concrete behind a school(think of the excorcist stairs). We crashed into the corner of one of the staircases and caused my brother to get a 2 inch long gash down to the shinbone, required 50 stiches in 3 layers….my mom was pissed. We were grounded for weeks.

When I was 12, my brother and I were bored and played catch with a tennis ball with him being outside on the ground and me being in my bedroom on second floor with an open window. I missed the opening and threw it right through the window. Again, grounded 

So, do you have any interesting funny stupid childhood stories?


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

When I was about 3 or 4, I tried to go out the screen door on the back of the house (even though Mom told me not to go outside without her…). We happened to have a concrete "stoop" with a set of concrete steps leading down from it. I was just tall enough to reach the push-handle on the door, and as soon as I reached it…POP…the door released, and I flew out face-first on to the cement. I skidded on my nose and forehead. I had an ugly scab for a while, but it healed and I was BEAUTIFUL AGAIN!! LOL


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

Well Eric the one of many that comes to mind was when I was about 4 me and my 3 older brothers were out back playing with a mess of baby snakes and Mom had told us if she caught us messing with them we would get a whoopin, there was always bunches and bunches of them so naturally we played with them. Mom came out and we all had handfulls of baby snakes so we stuffed them in our pockets {didn't want a whoopin L.O.L.}Mom then told us time to come in,, we always had to strip down in the basement from our play clothes and take a shower down there and head upstairs to watch T.V. or play before bed. After our showers Mom would throw our dirty play clothes in the wash and as all good mothers do she would empty our pockets. Well as we sat nervous not knowing what to say or do there came the blood curdling scream from the basement. Dad just gave us that what the hell did you all do this time look. Took several years to re-grow all the hide that was peeled from our back sides on that one. But every time I remember that story I have to laugh.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

HAHA gary that is a great one!

Lane, ouch, watch those steps.


----------



## WoodSparky (Nov 27, 2009)

At 3 or 4 playing down my parents finished basement, I took a pair of "safety" scissors, you know, the ones with the blunt end that couldn't cut a wet fart, to the power cord coming off an old TV. Well, I burnt my hand and put two perfect scallops in the blades. I survived but, scissors weren't seen around the house for a while. While I serving my apprenticeship as an electrician, My mother would bring them out to show her friends and relatives. "This was my son's first attempt at electrical work" To this day, I don't know what happened to those scissors. I forget were I hid them.

Tom


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, glad you weren't electrocuted by that one Tom, good thing it was the "safety" scissors.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

When I was 10, I went to my Uncles farm for the summer. He had two son's, my cousins, who were much older than I was 17 and 19. Well every Saturday, we would go squirrel hunting, not for food but as varmints. Seems these red squirrels loved to eat the insulation on the cables and would knock the power out to the farm if they weren't kept in check.

Anyway, Hank was the oldest, Billy was his younger brother and I being 10 brought up the rear, spotted a skunk bouncing across the field. We decided that we would track it , but stay a safe distance from the working end of it. Well, we hadn't gone 15 yards when we stumbled right into a brush pile that contained 4 baby skunks. They were probably 6 to 8 weeks old, and everyone was well equipped to deliver the message that we weren't welcome.

Well needless to say, our outing came to an abrupt end and to make matters worse, when we got home, we had to bath in the outdoor water trough in 50 degree water using Fels Naptha bar soap. Tomato juice is an old wives tale and doesn't work.

Nothing will give you a greater respect for nature than a dose of Eau de Skunk, and carry it around for a week hoping nobody will notice.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Those are all great. Lets see…I have a hundred of them. First one that comes to mind is when I was about 10 or 11, there was a farmer behind my parents house that grew carrots and other veggies. We snuck out in his field one night and pulled up about two dozen carrots. We went over to the highway and took a large white rag we had found and made it into a ghost like shape and tied it to some fish line. One end tied to a tree on one side of the road and the other end was in our hands where we were hiding in the bushes on the other side of the highway. We put the carrots all over the road. When a car would come down the road (speed limit was 50) we would pull the line and the ghost would pop up form the pavement, the car would slam on the breaks and hit the carrots and slide all over the place. Great thinking on our part, but it was fun. Fourtunetly no one was killed making fun.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Union, sorry you had to suffer, I thought you were going to say the mom sprayed you, not al the babies. That must have smelled awful.

Wayne that is a good one. You guys are VERY lucky no one was hurt.


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

Gary - That is great. Reminds me a lot of my 4 boys.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Like Wayne, I have a million of em.

When I was 2 or 3, my sisters were painting a white fence and had a small glass of turpentine they were washing the brushes in. I walked up, saw the "milk" and drank about 1/2 the glass. That was the first time I had my stomach pumped out.

We went and lived up in Ontario, Canada from Memorial Day until Labor Day every year. It was 'in the boonies' back then with no electricity, plumbing, etc. I found and old hatchet and was playing Dan'l Boone and throwing it against a tree to see if I could make it stick. It bounced off and came back and stuck in my lower leg! Being in the boonies, my mom just cleaned it out, bandaged it up and it healed just fine.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Padre, you would think you would stop drinking after the first sip. Glad you're ok lol.

This one is more of a stupid college story than childhoold but I thought it was a good one. My friends and I were playing darts…drunk…and one of my friends had the brilliant idea of playing drunk BLIND darts. But that wasn't enough, no, we had to spin the blind person first before they could throw. I was spun around and threw a dart into the thigh of one of my friends sitting on the side who wasn't paying attention . If any of you have ever seen Ace Ventura: When Nature calls, in the end Jim Carrey gets a spear in his leg. Well, my friend had the exact same reaciton as Carrey. We all laughed except for my friend with the dart in his leg. LUckilly it didn't hit his main artery. All he needed was a bandaid and another beer.


----------

